
IPhone 3G S: Enable Tethering - newacc
http://theappleblog.com/2009/06/22/iphone-3g-s-enable-tethering/
======
mildweed
Other useful links:

[http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=714535&page...](http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=714535&page=10)

<http://www.enabletethering.com/Tethering.html>

FYI, the APN field (whose default value is wap.cingular) needs to be replaced
with the value of acds.voicemail. The article implied you somehow could have
two addresses in there.

------
JoeH
Just a heads up if you decide to do this, enabling tethering like this will
impact your visual voicemail functionality. I (and others) would not see
visual voicemail notifications until a power cycle of the iPhone.

[http://www.mydigitallife.info/2009/06/28/how-to-restore-
and-...](http://www.mydigitallife.info/2009/06/28/how-to-restore-and-enable-
visual-voicemail-vvm-and-mms-that-not-working-after-iphone-tethering-hack/)

~~~
mitchellh
I don't think you read the article so I'll help you out. Here is how to fix
the visual voicemail issue, right in the last paragraph:

"Worth noting is that some users have experienced trouble with their visual
voicemail following this procedure. If you do have trouble accessing that
feature, simply navigate to Settings → General → Network → Cellular Data
Network and within the Visual Voicemail section add “acds.voicemail” into the
APN field. Once that is done, you will be able to once again use your visual
voicemail."

------
Zev
Just so y'all know, Apple's already "fixed" (or "broken", depending on your
POV) this way of enabling tethering for 3.1,
[http://www.macrumors.com/2009/07/15/iphone-3-1-beta-2-disabl...](http://www.macrumors.com/2009/07/15/iphone-3-1-beta-2-disables-
unauthorized-atandt-tethering/)

